# Hack: Tabs in Yahoo! Messenger



## alsiladka (Feb 24, 2007)

*Hack: Tabs in Yahoo! Messenger (Updated Feb 26 - A new tool)*



> As you may have seen in the preview of Yahoo! Messenger for Windows Vista, tabbed IM windows are coming soon. This feature lets group multiple conversations into one IM window and use tabs to navigate among them.As it turns out, there are several hidden features that are built into Yahoo! Messenger, which can be turned on with changes to the Windows registry settings. One of our Messenger engineers, Hung Nguyen, developed some code that when installed, adds tabs to Yahoo! Messenger 8.1 (on Windows XP).
> 
> To try it out, first close all the IM windows you have open. Then click the “Turn ON tabs in Yahoo! Messenger” link below. When the download window appears, click the “Run” button and follow the on-screen instructions to install it. The next time you’re in two or more IM conversations at the same time, you’ll see the tabs in action. To close a tab, just right click on it.
> 
> ...


 
*Update utility for Yahoo Messenger Tabbed IM windows*​ 
Problems with the current tabbed IM chat windows for Yahoo Messenger make it almost impossible to use: *www.wackyb.co.nz/vb/images/smilies/mazeguy/muted.gif 

You have to have a IM window open to receive new IM messages
You dont know which tab has sent you a new message
you dont know if any new messages have been received if the Tab IM window has focus
You have to resize the window each time a new message tab is opened
Changing and closing tabs does not change the window title
You have to run a reg file to enable/disable each time
WackyB-IMTab-Fix solves all these problems: 

Enables tabbed IM windows when you start WackyB-IMTabFix
Disables tabbed IM windows when you close
New IM windows are displayed correctly
Notification is given in window title when new message received
Sound alert with new IM from hidden tab
Changing tabs updates window title
First IM received displays correctly
*** IF YOU DONT RUN THIS UTILITY AND IF YOU DO NOT HAVE A TABBED IM WINDOW OPEN YOU WILL NOT RECEIVE NEW IM MESSAGES! ** *www.wackyb.co.nz/vb/images/smilies/eek.gif *

*www.wackyb.net/utils/TabFix_2.gif

*www.wackyb.net/utils/TabFix_3.gif

Download

* Some users may receive an error/warning during install, simply click 'OK' to ignore this.

2) Install and run from you start menu. *www.wackyb.co.nz/vb/images/smilies/mazeguy/wave.gif 

*Note: *Ensure ALL IM windows are closed BEFORE starting WackyB-TabIM-Fix
WackyB-TabIM-Fix runs in the background taking care of your tabs, to exit click the icon in your system tray

Source


----------



## caleb (Feb 24, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 24, 2007)

This is really nice, was waiting for something like this. Would give it a try soon.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

very gud stuff


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 26, 2007)

when i click on links they show some registry thingy????


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 26, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> when i click on links they show some registry thingy????


 
Yes, it is a Registry tweak which enables tabs in yahoo messenger.
But it was extremely problematic.

Here is a new tool by the same guy, which is better and solves all those problems.

It is an application which you should run along with the messenger.

You can find details over here :
*www.wackyb.co.nz/vb/showthread.php?p=1471


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice! Somehow, I prefer individual windows. Will give it a try anyway  Reps to you!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 26, 2007)

hey..I am facing problem in yahoo after installing it.Now I cannot see any incoming message...I can only listen sound of incoming msg.


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 27, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> hey..I am facing problem in yahoo after installing it.Now I cannot see any incoming message...I can only listen sound of incoming msg.


 
Ya, that is a known problem. Read the first post. the hack has been updated using a tool. Now it works like a charm and looks proffessional too!!


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks alsiladka
it is working


----------



## ketanbodas (Feb 27, 2007)

Appears good. Will try it Thanks.


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 27, 2007)

Guys, the tool has been updated to V 1.2
Please download it using the same link as above.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 27, 2007)

Seems interesting .. will give it a try.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 27, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> Guys, the tool has been updated to V 1.2
> Please download it using the same link as above.


Thanks for the update


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 27, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> Ya, that is a known problem. Read the first post. the hack has been updated using a tool. Now it works like a charm and looks proffessional too!!



thanks dude....I m gonna try again


----------

